# We are getting denials for 82272 with V76.51



## perkins05 (Jun 9, 2011)

We are getting denials for 82272 with V76.51. Is there another screening code anyone is using that they are getting paid on. V76.51 is no longered listed on NCD as a payable DX for this procedure. All suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## j.berkshire (Jun 10, 2011)

The CPT description for 82272 is "performed for other than colorectal neoplasm screening."  Use 82272 if the patient has signs and/or symptoms suggestive of GI bleed.  The screening hemoccults are either 82270 or 82274 depending on whether the test is guaiac or immunoassay and the Medicare code is G0328 for the screening.


----------



## warshawsky2002@yahoo.com (Aug 5, 2011)

What about when the occult blood is negative? is there any other icd9 that can be used?


----------



## kbarron (Sep 20, 2011)

Wouldn't 82272 be done in the office by the provider?


----------

